
Show HN: Compare your health problems with those of other people. COVID-19 too. - Gik
https://mcloudr.com/
======
Gik
Hello! My name is Evgeny and I'm from Moscow, Russia. I made this site for
anyone with medical problems who want to share their experience in treating
them with others and get some feedback and also to see what other people with
the same problems do. More about the site on the page About.

admin chat page example -
[https://gyazo.com/dbb24ea09f588d770c511289b9e2d2e2](https://gyazo.com/dbb24ea09f588d770c511289b9e2d2e2)
admin subscriptions page example -
[https://gyazo.com/ad6137ee5c3c2cf55fca27b0047ed566](https://gyazo.com/ad6137ee5c3c2cf55fca27b0047ed566)

~~~
blamestross
Considering adding celiac disease.

~~~
Gik
Thanks!

------
stonogo
How will you prevent this from becoming a snake-oil sales vector? Similar
sites have been overrun with cure-all peddlers until they either shut down or
became heavily moderated.

~~~
Gik
Yes, become heavily moderated is one way but I haven’t thought about it yet,
I’m still at the first stage of site development and attracting users. Maybe
chats for doctors can solve this in part so that users would trust only
moderated doctors.

